# Swimmers Ear...



## Mishty (Jul 17, 2010)

I've used SWIM-Ear, I've taken' antibiotics, I put garlic oil in there this morning, I even broke into my percocet because _I_ was ready to pray just a few hours ago when the pain got to intense. If it's infected the antibiotics will help, but I don't know what to do.... It's ruining my Saturday night 'cause I just wanna crawl under a thick blanket and cry. 

The only thing that seems to help is heat from rice in a sock nuked until HOT, but is that safe to use for more than a few hours?

Just...help. I'll try anything at this point. :really sad:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 18, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I've used SWIM-Ear, I've taken' antibiotics, I put garlic oil in there this morning, I even broke into my percocet because _I_ was ready to pray just a few hours ago when the pain got to intense. If it's infected the antibiotics will help, but I don't know what to do.... It's ruining my Saturday night 'cause I just wanna crawl under a thick blanket and cry.
> 
> The only thing that seems to help is heat from rice in a sock nuked until HOT, but is that safe to use for more than a few hours?
> 
> Just...help. I'll try anything at this point. :really sad:



Couple of drops of alcohol into the ear canal will dry it up. Heating to the ear helps the pain. just dont leave it on for extended periods. put a hot compress on leave it on till it cools, then wait say 15 minutes and repeat it.


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it swollen shut?

If you can get liquid in mix half peroxide half vinegar (any as long as not balsamic!) and pour in there... I used to have a friend who would get swimmers ear/infections from just showering! and this is what the ear specialist told her.... really works. 2 or 3x a day... may hurt a little at first contact.
You can keep using the heat.. Percoset works if it doesnt make you sick..
if you run out start taking ibuprofen.. thats the anti-inflammatory in percoset anyway... This usually helps within 24 hrs in my experience...
Hope you feel better ear pain suckkkks!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2010)

Mishty,

I have swum indoors for years and agree 100% with what Cinnamitch said about the alcohol. I would always carry a little plastic bottle of rubbing alcohol in my gym bag and I would turn each ear toward the sky & pour a small capful (a few ml or a few drops) into each ear while getting dressed after a swim. 

The alcohol makes the water left in your ear evaporate and kills the bacteria that has entered with the pool water. The alcohol does not hurt or sting.

You can also help by limiting or eliminating getting water into your ears. I do this in a couple of ways. First is, I have pretty much stopped putting my head under the water. (Not only does this help with ear infections, it also helps lower eye infections too.)

If I do need to put my head under the water, I get some earplugs or a swimcap that covers my ears. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 30, 2010)

As an avid scuba diver I am all too familiar with swimmer's ear and other water in the ear topics. After having tried just about any commercial product on the market, I came across a much simpler solution a few years ago. Mix 50% distilled white vinegar and 50% rubbing alcohol and use that in your ear after every dive/swim. I have not had a single problem or infection ever since.


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2010)

I've tried all of these remedies recently and still had a problem. What helped was time. the more shit I poured into my ear, the more bubbles I had sitting on the ear drum not drying out! Sometimes, dumping stuff and more stuff and still more stuff into your ear is a bad idea. 

I have waxy ears. This is relatively new for me. Sometimes, water gets in deep and then can't find its way out past the wax. So when you're not having any ear probs, I recommend going to the doctor and having her remove any wax that's in there. It's good maintenance.


----------

